
Taxpayers lost $105 million on pennies and nickels last year - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/03/10/taxpayers-lost-105-million-on-pennies-and-nickels-last-year/
======
nodata
How much did they gain?

